# Antelope ?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey just filled out the app. for another year of speed goat hunting in WY. My first year went great, got the mount back and scored 73 2/8 officilally.(PICS ARE COMING, I PROMISE)i think the camera was the problem earlier. Anyway was having a few drinks with my goat hunting partner and were going over the potential big bucks for next year, ok so heres the question how much antler/horn growth in inches can we expect on average for the bucks in a year!! i know genetics and nutirion play a role but any safe estimates??


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

what area you apply for?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

007 my buddy grew up in osage and went to school in upton and newcastle. we hunt closer to osage. His pa is the foreman of rockwell oil/petroleum whatever. They all drive white trucks im sure you have seen them, but anyway have lots of private land to hunt so it wokred out very well for me. working on having my gf help fianace thr hunt for next year. ummm an early b-day present might work haha :beer:


----------

